# Macdonald Forest Hills Hotel and Spa?



## ValHam (Feb 27, 2016)

Off to Glasgow and Stirling for a week - We shall have a rental car - Can anyone recommend day trips from this timeshare?  - We are flying into Glasgow and shall stay for a few nights in Glasgow before driving to Stirling - Never been to the area - Any recommendations would help.  Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 27, 2016)

Haven't been but don't forget Tripadvisor for trip planning (see links below).
Have a fabulous trip 

Glasgow
Travel Articles - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g186534-s1/Glasgow:United-Kingdom:Inside.html
Things to Do - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g186534-Activities-Glasgow_Scotland.html
Travel Guides - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel_Guide-g186534-Glasgow_Scotland.html
Daytrips - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Guide-g186534-l425-Glasgow_Scotland.html

Stirling
Travel Article - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g191266-s1/Stirling:United-Kingdom:Inside.html
Things to Do - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g191266-Activities-Stirling_Scotland.html


----------



## rosie (Mar 7, 2016)

*Macdonald Forest Hill*

Stayed at this resort in 2013. We really liked it. We never ran out of things to do! Make sure you do some of the resort activities. The guided walk around Loch Ard Forest is excellent as is the farm presentation at the Ledard Farm next door. It seemed expensive at the time but it is a great afternoon-lots of fun!
We golfed at the Aberfoyle golf course, visited Stirling Castle, went to Inchmahone Priory, went to Loch Katrine and took a boat tour. We also visited the Falkirk Wheel(famous locks) and Doune Castle.
Forest Hill has also a very nice pool area.


----------



## Pompey Family (Mar 8, 2016)

There are plenty of areas in Scotland that can be visited on day trips from Glasgow. You can be in Endinburgh in around 1hr 45, Loch Lomond in 1hr 20 (both under an hour from Stirling), Loch Ness is a 3 1/2 hour drive.

You could also consider going South into England and be at Hadrian's Wall within 2 hours or the Lake District for another 20 mins or so.

Once out of the main cities the drive is usually quiet particularly after and before the rush hour.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 8, 2016)

This really brings back memories. It is probably about 14 years since we were there and we did enjoy it. We booked a compact car and got upgraded to a Volvo. The roads are so narrow we said they gave us a car that was too wide for the roads! We drove to Stirling and took the train to Edinburgh for the day instead of driving. Enjoy.

Lynn


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 8, 2016)

We were just there last summer. Absolutely beautiful grounds.  Please beware, Internet is non existent in the room.  You may or may not be able to pick up a signal in the lobby.


----------

